# My Seiko Black Monster - SKX779K1



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*Seiko Black Monster - SKX779K1














































*more pics here - *Seiko Black Monster - SKX779K1 
*


----------



## jay.scratch (Oct 14, 2009)

great pics. thanks for posting


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Great close-ups. :-!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Very sharp and clear pics~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks...!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

more pics here
short review here


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

That thing really is a monster. Congratulations on a beautiful watch!

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## Big Orange (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice watches and fantastic pics!!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## sbl212 (Aug 4, 2011)

can you provide some info on that watch holder


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

black strap? it is two pieces zulu (no name)


----------



## OrangeSport (Jan 2, 2012)

Great Pictures!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks!


----------

